# Can't find my amano shrimp, any suggestions?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine hides for days at a time, and then one day, I see them out. Mine isn't heavy planted either. But I think it just hides in places I can't visibly see them.

But they are notorious for taking nice long walks lol


----------



## AndrewLarson (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm tempted to go buy like 10 more of them! That way i should be able to see at least 1 on a regular basis.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes they hide in plain sight. Easy to lose them in your tank for days or even weeks.
Also like previously stated they sometimes can be found on the other side of the house, up/down stairs etc.. 
Are there any cords they can climb out on?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, first off, you have TWO in a 55 gallon... You'll be lucky to see one if you have 10 in there!


----------



## AndrewLarson (Aug 14, 2010)

dirtyhermit said:


> Sometimes they hide in plain sight. Easy to lose them in your tank for days or even weeks.
> Also like previously stated they sometimes can be found on the other side of the house, up/down stairs etc..
> Are there any cords they can climb out on?


I have 2 eheim pumps, and a heater so they could go up the heater cord.

How long can they survive out of the water?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

AndrewLarson said:


> I have 2 eheim pumps, and a heater so they could go up the heater cord.
> 
> How long can they survive out of the water?


Depends if you have any curious cats or dogs... I had one climb out and become a cat toy. I changed how the only cord coming out of the tank was run. They could easily be hiding in a 55 tank though. Sometimes I can't find all mine in a 2.5g tank no real hiding places. But they're all in there...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

mine hide under rocks, and i swear to god they must dig themselves under there too.


----------



## AndrewLarson (Aug 14, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> mine hide under rocks, and i swear to god they must dig themselves under there too.


Oh wierd.. I wasn't aware they could 'burrow'


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

The best time to look for them is feeding time. Mine hardly ever come out into the 'open', but at feeding time they crawl down from underneath the driftwood and hunt around for food among the plants. 

I would agree that finding two in a 55 gallon would be difficult. I had 7 in a 29g and I only ever saw two or three at a time at most.


----------



## AndrewLarson (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, when I turned the light on today I saw one of the shrimp! So now I would just like to see both at 1 time and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## THE99YEAROLDBARN (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a similar problem except for the fact that I have a 23 litre tank (6 gallons) and I have looked absolutely everywhere apart from underneath the top layer of gravel for one of my shrimp and I can’t find one of them. I have or had two of them which I bought about 4/5 days ago and I could only ever see one of them outside the jug I have in the tank at a time. But I wasn’t sure if it was the same one that I was seeing or not. Then very rarely I would see both of them out at once but one was always hiding behind the heater which has a cord that comes out of the tank and through a hole at the plastic box behind the tank. I am very worried that it has escaped I’ve had a cursory look behind the table that I have my tank but I couldn’t find anything. And now like I said I only ever see one out at a time and I’m pretty sure that it is the same individual Amano shrimp that I am seeing outside of the jug in the tank.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Feed tank. Usually gets them to come out.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I have 2 amanos in a 20g long tank along with RCS and fish that's pretty well planted. I see the RCS all the time, but almost never see the amanos. A couple of things will draw them out: shrimp lollies (https://www.amazon.com/GlasGarten-S...53&hvtargid=aud-801381245258:pla-793826973052) and Sera O-nip tablets (https://www.amazon.com/Sera-nip-265...389&keywords=sera+o-nip&qid=1578851457&sr=8-3) As the tab starts to break up and fall to the bottom, the amanos are on it along with the habrosus cories I have in there that also hang out in the plants a lot. 

Occasionally, if I drop some pieces of an algae wafer in there, the amanos will steal a whole piece and drag it back under cover.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

If you just want to verify they are still there go down at night (all lights out) and use a dim flashlight. They will probably scatter but ya will be able to tell what ya still have in the tank. 

Just trying to find the more aggressive/hungry ones then the previously posted info is spot on. I noticed once my false amanos got to 1.5" or so they come out all the time now, they still like to hide but they will come out every feeding time regardless what I drop in the tank.


----------

